# The Clown Nose Controversy



## JWolff (Mar 17, 2002)

Here's a question for the experts out there....

I took delivery on a 2002 325i (Jet Black, 5-Speed, Premium) last Thursday. I brought the car back to the dealership today for car/key programming and brought to their attention that my auto-dimming rear-view mirror does NOT have a clown nose. There's no grommet at the bottom of the mirror at all. 

As far as I knew (and the mechanics at my BMW Center concur) all 2002 E46s were equipped with the clown nose which serves as the status light for the alarm if you have it installed (which I have not). 

Question 1: Has anyone seen a new E46 WITHOUT a "clown nose"?

Question 2: Is there any way to de-activate the auto-dimming function of the rear-view mirror? 

Thanks, 
Jeff


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

JWolff said:


> *
> 
> Question 1: Has anyone seen a new E46 WITHOUT a "clown nose"?
> 
> *


Wow! Sheeeesh!!

South African, or German variety J?


----------



## JWolff (Mar 17, 2002)

South African...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

JWolff said:


> *Question 1: Has anyone seen a new E46 WITHOUT a "clown nose"?
> *


I just walked the lot and examined our inventory. We have a couple of 325's that just hit ~ all have the clown-nose thingy...

:dunno:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I know I am of no help, but...


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: The Clown Nose Controversy*



Jon Shafer said:


> *all have the clown-nose thingy...
> 
> *


Is this the technical term Jon?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: The Clown Nose Controversy*



in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> Is this the technical term Jon?   *


Straight from the Parts & Service dept. it would seem.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> Is this the technical term Jon? *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

That term was coined on the old bimmer.org board, and quoted in _Roundel_ after that...

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The Clown Nose Controversy*



Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> Straight from the Parts & Service dept. it would seem. *


Hey, Jons the GM, he otta know! :thumb:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

So Jon, why would you ask if it was a S.A. built car? You're not doubting their workmanship, right :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Sounds like a simple case of a factory screw up-- it happens very occasionally usually w/ odd mundane parts like this. I remember one guy got the european lighting controls (with front and rear foglight switches) in his German built 330i. Some other stories from the past include the wrong badge, power seats when there shouldn't have been, chrome trim on one side black on the other,..it happens. The mirror you got is used on cars in other parts of the world that don't come prewired for an alarm. Aesthetically, I think you did better w/ the mirror you got.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

atyclb: said:


> *"So Jon, why would you ask if it was a S.A. built car? You're not doubting their workmanship, right" :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: *





> _And then robg writes: _
> *"Sounds like a simple case of a factory screw up-- it happens very occasionally usually w/ odd mundane parts like this. I remember one guy got the european lighting controls (with front and rear foglight switches) in his German built 330i. Some other stories from the past include the wrong badge, power seats when there shouldn't have been, chrome trim on one side black on the other,..it happens. The mirror you got is used on cars in other parts of the world that don't come prewired for an alarm. Aesthetically, I think you did better w/ the mirror you got. "*


I'm just being a good investigator, trying to determine which factory the car came from. That would help me narrow the search parameters of vehicles in my physical inventory...

Rob is on point with regards to "factory screw-ups"...
Poop ($hit) happens. Fortunately, it is an extremely rare occurance with BMWs... You can't imagine some of the things I saw back in my days running the Chrysler store...

:yikes: :eeps: :tsk:


----------



## paul330ci (Apr 26, 2002)

Wait a minute. You are complaining because your car doesn't have it.

I'd be ecstatic if mine didn't come with it. Everyone thinks it is the most annoying thing ever seen.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

paul330ci said:


> *Wait a minute. You are complaining because your car doesn't have it.
> 
> I'd be ecstatic if mine didn't come with it. Everyone thinks it is the most annoying thing ever seen. *


I agree- that's what I was saying at the end of my post. That's one screwup I'd be happy to live with.


----------



## JWolff (Mar 17, 2002)

I'm not complaining, I have no intention of having my BMW Center correct it. It was simply a curiosity on my part. 

I haven't seen any response on the auto-dimming mirrors, so I am assuming that can't be deactivated.


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Now I wonder. Where is the blinking light if you want to install the alarm. Maybe cars in Europe don't need alarms?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

robg said:


> *Sounds like a simple case of a factory screw up-- it happens very occasionally usually w/ odd mundane parts like this. I remember one guy got the european lighting controls (with front and rear foglight switches) in his German built 330i. Some other stories from the past include the wrong badge, power seats when there shouldn't have been, chrome trim on one side black on the other,..it happens. The mirror you got is used on cars in other parts of the world that don't come prewired for an alarm. Aesthetically, I think you did better w/ the mirror you got. *


My car had the passenger rear handle unpainted. The other 3 were painted silver, the last was unpainted. Guess which one is pealing and has black showing through after 2 years? Apparently the euro door handles comes black.

In fact, if you look real close at this pic, you'll see some black poking through. :tsk: 









Close up:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> My car had the passenger rear handle unpainted. The other 3 were painted silver, the last was unpainted. Guess which one is pealing and has black showing through after 2 years? Apparently the euro door handles comes black.
> 
> *


They come 2 ways, per the ETK. Unpainted black (some lowend models in some countries come this way; look in a wheel or accessory catalog and you'll see this), and chromed, like Alex's.

I've thought about getting chromed handles ever since I saw em at YVR last year.


----------



## JWolff (Mar 17, 2002)

I guess I should have named this thread "BMW Factory Screw-Ups"


----------



## jse (Dec 29, 2001)

*Alternative to the Clown Nose*

Danish E46s are not equipped with the Clown Nose. The Danish cars are not even prewired for the OEM alarm.

I installed everything myself (took me a couple of days). I even had to remove and cut the headliner.

My OEM alarm was delivered with the LED shown in the attached picture.

More pictures here: http://communities.msn.com/BMW320Ci/shoebox.msnw

JSE


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I think in most european countries "alarm pre-wiring" is a separate option that you have to order. I believe its option code 302. If you don't order it, you don't get the wiring or the clown nose, and that's why they make a version of the mirror without it. Europeans also don't get the phone preparation or the "hifi sound system" for free. Yes, even the base stereo in our 325s is considered an upgrade in europe-- actually having a radio at all is an option.


----------

